# Midwest Horse Fair



## Young_Dressage (Mar 26, 2008)

It is not really a show, but it is like my favorite time of year! It is also on my mare's (Jazz's) birthday, April 18th. I'm also so happy because Yvonne Barteau, who I know, is doing 3 clinics.
Is anyone going?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would but I am a little to far away :lol:


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Midwest Horse Fair- in Madison, Wisconsin? If that's the one you are talking about, I go every year! I live in Madison so I just drive for like fifteen minutes and I'm there... very convenient. Last year I watched tons of the different clinics and visited the horses and yah, it was fun.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

I love the Midwest Horse Fair.

I always take my personal day each year so I can go on Fri too.

Last year was the best yet.

Did you go last year? We bought reserved tickets for Sat nite but, because of the Mustang Challenge there were record numbers of people there. My husband left to go out to our car to get water and unfortunately, that's when they locked the doors and weren't letting any more people in. I kept going to the doors and asking the police if they were going to let the people in who had reserved tickets, (the policemen were NOT very sympathetic, lol). They told me NO ONE gets back in. There were people outside who went to the food vendors to get food that were waiting at the doors and couldn't get back in. 

Each time I went back to our seats there were people sitting in them!

Finally, thankfully, my husband was there. He came in a side door and had no idea of the drama I was going through. 

I am really excited that Craig Cameron is going to be there this year. He was my last clinician that I wanted to see. I have seen everyone else. 

I live 45 minutes south of Madison.


----------

